

Wanted: A Name For High-Tech Grief (Don Knuth) - sri
http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~knuth/news.html

======
dfranke
> I myself have often cried out for help to colleagues who have generously
> made house calls, in order to unwedge my highly customized Linux system.

Wow. Talk about bragging rights.

~~~
icky
What he didn't admit is that they were there to help him install TeX... ;-)

------
cdr
Cyber-despair is a sure winner. "Cyber" sounds trendy and "despair" accurately
captures the feeling, unlike some of the more mild descriptors.

------
Hexayurt
First world pain is a term for things like going to the ATM and having it eat
your card inexplicably. That seems close.

------
icky
I nominate "trompulauma". Selected because it makes little sense and takes
more syllables than "High-Tech Grief".

------
llimllib
More interestingly, he's asking for help with some of his TAOCP problems...

------
dpapathanasiou
I nominate "bit chafe"

